# New Cane



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Just finished a new one. This one is Oak with Walnut. I decided to start the finishing by "sanding in" the first 3 coats of tru oil. Took a lot longer but resulted in a much smoother final finish that before. Gotta get stocked up for Father's Day.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Lewey said:


> Just finished a new one. This one is Oak with Walnut. I decided to start the finishing by "sanding in" the first 3 coats of tru oil. Took a lot longer but resulted in a much smoother final finish that before. Gotta get stocked up for Father's Day.


Very nice! I would like to learn the inlay method that you use in your canes -- they really turn out looking sharp!


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

My methods are not complicated. The ones on this cane are basically done with forstner bits to drill about 1/4 inch into the cane and I used a set of plug cutters to cut walnut plugs.

On other items that are not round, I use a dremel cutter in my drill press to cut the inset then shape the inlay on my belt sander. I epoxy the inlays in. Maybe I'll do a "how to" next time I start one.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Lewey said:


> My methods are not complicated. The ones on this cane are basically done with forstner bits to drill about 1/4 inch into the cane and I used a set of plug cutters to cut walnut plugs.
> 
> On other items that are not round, I use a dremel cutter in my drill press to cut the inset then shape the inlay on my belt sander. I epoxy the inlays in. Maybe I'll do a "how to" next time I start one.


I, for one, would enjoy the "how to" video!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Another great cane Bill! I'm sure you won't have any problems selling that one.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lewey said:


> My methods are not complicated. The ones on this cane are basically done with forstner bits to drill about 1/4 inch into the cane and I used a set of plug cutters to cut walnut plugs.
> 
> On other items that are not round, I use a dremel cutter in my drill press to cut the inset then shape the inlay on my belt sander. I epoxy the inlays in. Maybe I'll do a "how to" next time I start one.


I'm definitely going to give that a go, sometime in the near future. I have the (cheap) drill press and the forstner bits, now all I need is a few chunks of pretty hardwood and some plug cutters. Thanks Bill!

Vance


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

You could also use various sizes of existing walnut dowel rod as well, if you did not have the plug cutter available. You would be locked into certain sizes, but it would certainly work. Lewey, it looks like you are using brass rod too; is that what I am seeing? Have you ever tried inlaying soapstone? I ask because it is so easy to work. Another one is red Catlinite - also very easy to work; looks blood red, maybe a little darker once oiled / finished.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Shawn C said:


> You could also use various sizes of existing walnut dowel rod as well, if you did not have the plug cutter available. You would be locked into certain sizes, but it would certainly work. Lewey, it looks like you are using brass rod too; is that what I am seeing? Have you ever tried inlaying soapstone? I ask because it is so easy to work. Another one is red Catlinite - also very easy to work; looks blood red, maybe a little darker once oiled / finished.


Thanks Shawn. I learn something every day. Questions:


When using relatively soft materials such as soapstone and catlinite, should you coat the surface with something like epoxy that will also scratch, but which can be buffed without losing the material of interest?
Have you used water buffalo horn, and if so what do you think about the result?

The dowel idea is a possibility for lazy boys like me.


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

I see what you are saying, but I have not specially treated it with anything prior to sanding / polishing. I think you just need to be careful when working that area to avoid cutting deeper than the surrounding wood. Handle it gingerly. I believe it may all be largely in the cutting properties of the abrasive you are using. Lewey may know more about that than myself.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Shawn, how is your hand injury healing? I hope it is much better!


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Shawn, Yes, that is brass rod you're seeing. For the handle on this cane, I put two pieces of oak board together so I glued and pinned them with brass.

I've never used soapstone or catlinite but I have used some rhodocrocite with some of my canes. I made a cane one time for an Irish gentlemen and he wanted a green shamrock in it. I decided to use jade. Man that stuff was hard. I used about 5 diamond burrs just shaping it.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow,some very good wormanship there brother...The ends of the handle almost look like knife handle making technique of sorts...Looks great...

A how too would be great...


----------



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------

